# Finding Wood in SW Florida



## tekjr1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Greeting to all,

I live in Ft Myers, FL and have a Klose pit with 20x20 offset firebox.  I usually burn lump charcoal/split logs.  I have been buying the logs from my local Publix but they get expensive quick.  I was hoping someone on the forum lives in my part of the country and could offer advice on sources for wood and lump charcoal.   Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 23, 2007)

Tom, Welcome to the forum.  I live in Naples and am new to this site also.  I have learned a lot from this site.  Sorry I can't help you on wood.  I use a Big Green Egg ceramic grill/smoker for smoking and it uses very little lump charcoal or wood for a long smoke.  There are other Floridians on this site so hopefully they will have some insight for you.

All the best and good smokin  :)


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 25, 2007)

Tom,  As I was driving today...all day...and had maybe a lightbulb moment  :idea: .  Anyway, have you thought about going by a Carabbas or Sonny's BBQ or any other local eating joint that uses wood in abundance in their cooking.  Maybe they can turn you on to a local source or even better line them up to supply you with some.  If you pursue let me know if it works out.

Good Smokin


----------



## tekjr1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks,  I will go by Sonnys and ask where they get their wood.   I think there is a possibility it could be local.  I don't think they like to pay shipping either.  

Thanks again,


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 25, 2007)

I have been searching high and low for a post that came from SoFlaQer about where he collects wood and can't find it. Seems it was something that washed up on the beach? I don't know. PM him, maybe he can help.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 25, 2007)

SoFlaQuer had posted before about wood being abundant after the hurricanes were so bad last season. Like Gunny said, send SoFlaQuer a PM. If he can help I'm sure he will. If he can't no harm done. Good Luck on the hunt!


----------



## crawdaddy (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry this isn't an answer (espicially from NW Florida) but just be glad you have some place to use actual wood....my firebox seems to only accept twigs its so small.....


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 25, 2007)

If it does what it's supposed to do, that's all that matters.


----------



## naplesroo (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey tedjr1, any luck on finding the wood in SW FL :?:   Have you had a chance to make it by Sonny's yet?  BTW, I stopped by a Sonny's this week in north Florida while travelling.  I now realize while I haven't been there in years.  I got some spareribs and they were terrible!!  :shock:  Tough, no flavor and had to rely on sauce to give em anything.  Now I know why we do our own smokin,  because it is Goooooood :!: 

Good hunting for wood and good smokin :D


----------



## tekjr1 (Jan 28, 2007)

No, haven't been to Sonnys or Carrabas yet.  Busy at work.  I'm still keeping my eyes open though.

Thanks,


----------



## squeezy (Feb 27, 2007)

Have you considered converting to propane? I did and use a lot less wood this way. You can look at the custom conversions at:
http://www.gassmoker.com/
Let me know what you think.

Squeezy


----------

